# Idealismo e realtà in versi.



## Konrad (22 Febbraio 2012)

*Idealismo e realtà in versi.*

Non sapevo se postare in questa sezione o in quella libera... comunque l'accenno a Prevert in un'altra sezione mi ha fatto ricordare una cosa che pensai tempo fa, paragonando le poesie di Pablo Neruda e quelle di Nazim Hikmet, due autori che adoro.
Neruda, sopratutto nei sonetti, dipinge un amore molto idealistico, spirituale, travolgente ma nella sua idealizzazione.
Hikmet invece spesso descrive un sentimento più quotidiano, terra terra, fatto di piccole cose, un amore che parte dall'apparecchiare la tavola. Meno sogni e più sudore insomma.
Voi che ne pensate?


----------



## Ultimo (22 Febbraio 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> Non sapevo se postare in questa sezione o in quella libera... comunque l'accenno a Prevert in un'altra sezione mi ha fatto ricordare una cosa che pensai tempo fa, paragonando le poesie di Pablo Neruda e quelle di Nazim Hikmet, due autori che adoro.
> Neruda, sopratutto nei sonetti, dipinge un amore molto idealistico, spirituale, travolgente ma nella sua idealizzazione.
> Hikmet invece spesso descrive un sentimento più quotidiano, terra terra, fatto di piccole cose, un amore che parte dall'apparecchiare la tavola. Meno sogni e più sudore insomma.
> Voi che ne pensate?


Non posso esprimermi, visto che conosco poco sia Neruda che Hikmet, però! vorrei dirla una cosa, e chiaramente prendo spunto da quello che hai scritto.

Se Neruda dipinge un amore idealistico, spirituale etc, e Hikmet invece è più realista e terra terra, personalmente leggendo queste poche frasi io mi sento un miscuglio dei due, perchè vedere chi ami, stendere una tovaglia da pranzo, e dopo vedere la nostra famiglia riunita li a mangiare! io ci vedo non solo tanta spiritualità non solo tanto idealismo, ma nel contempo anche realtà.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Febbraio 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> Non sapevo se postare in questa sezione o in quella libera... comunque l'accenno a Prevert in un'altra sezione mi ha fatto ricordare una cosa che pensai tempo fa, paragonando le poesie di Pablo Neruda e quelle di Nazim Hikmet, due autori che adoro.
> Neruda, sopratutto nei sonetti, dipinge un amore molto idealistico, spirituale, travolgente ma nella sua idealizzazione.
> Hikmet invece spesso descrive un sentimento più quotidiano, terra terra, fatto di piccole cose, un amore che parte dall'apparecchiare la tavola. Meno sogni e più sudore insomma.
> Voi che ne pensate?


Hai aperto un bellissimo 3d...tutto da sviluppare...magari con esempi...
Non penso che tutti qui dentro siano edotti su Prevert e Neruda...non parliamo poi di Hikmet!
Il posto è giusto e il tema è giusto!

Magari riusciamo a ingentilire un Lothar eh?:carneval:


----------



## Simy (22 Febbraio 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> Non sapevo se postare in questa sezione o in quella libera... comunque l'accenno a Prevert in un'altra sezione mi ha fatto ricordare una cosa che pensai tempo fa, paragonando le poesie di Pablo Neruda e quelle di Nazim Hikmet, due autori che adoro.
> Neruda, sopratutto nei sonetti, dipinge un amore molto idealistico, spirituale, travolgente ma nella sua idealizzazione.
> Hikmet invece spesso descrive un sentimento più quotidiano, terra terra, fatto di piccole cose, un amore che parte dall'apparecchiare la tavola. Meno sogni e più sudore insomma.
> Voi che ne pensate?


ma io credo che la cosa migliore sia un mix tra idealistico e reale....
anche se devo ammettere che adoro le poesie di Neruda!


----------



## Ultimo (22 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Hai aperto un bellissimo 3d...tutto da sviluppare...magari con esempi...
> Non penso che tutti qui dentro siano edotti su Prevert e Neruda...non parliamo poi di Hikmet!
> Il posto è giusto e il tema è giusto!
> 
> Magari riusciamo a ingentilire un Lothar eh?:carneval:


Ecco con esempi sarebbe stupendo. 
Potremmo leggere e commentare.


----------



## Simy (22 Febbraio 2012)

Saprai che non t'amo e che t'amo
perché la vita è in due maniere,
la parola è un'ala del silenzio,
il fuoco ha una metà di freddo.

Io t'amo per cominciare ad amarti,
per ricominciare l'infinito,
per non cessare d'amarti mai:
per questo non t'amo ancora.

T'amo e non t'amo come se avessi
nelle mie mani le chiavi della gioia
e un incerto destino sventurato.

Il mio amore ha due vite per amarti.
Per questo t'amo quando non t'amo
e per questo t'amo quando t'amo.

(pablo neruda)


----------



## Konrad (22 Febbraio 2012)

Eh, scusatemi, non avendo i miei libri sotto mano non ho cercato i testi sul web...

Due esempi...

_Forse non essere è esser senza che tu sia,_
_senza che tu vada tagliando il mezzogiorno_
_come un fiore azzurro, senza che tu cammini_
_più tardi per la nebbia e i mattoni,_
_senza quella luce che tu rechi in mano_
_che forse altri non vedran dorata,_
_che forse nessuno seppe che cresceva_
_come l'origine rossa della rosa,_
_senza che tu sia, infine, senza che venissi_
_brusca, eccitante, a conoscer la mia vita,_
_raffica di roseto, frumento del vento,_
_e da allora sono perché tu sei,_
_e da allora sei, sono e siamo,_
_e per amore sarò, sarai, saremo_.
*Pablo Neruda

*_Che sta facendo adesso
adesso, in questo momento?
E' a casa? Per la strada?
Al lavoro? In piedi? Sdraiata?
Forse sta alzando il braccio?
Amor mio
come appare in quel movimento
il polso bianco e rotondo!
Che sta facendo adesso
adesso, in questo momento?
Un gattino sulle ginocchia
lei lo accarezza.
O forse sta camminando
ecco il piede che avanza.
Oh i tuoi piedi che mi son cari
che mi camminano sull'anima
che illuminano i miei giorni bui!
A che pensa?
A me? o forse...chi sa
ai fagioli che non si cuociono.
O forse si domanda
perchè tanti sono infelici
sulla terra.
Che sta facendo adesso
adesso, in questo momento?
_*Nazim Hikmet*


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Febbraio 2012)

*alla faccia dell'amore spirituale*

Lasciami libere le mani
e il cuore, lasciami libero!
Lascia che le mie dita scorrano 
per le strade del tuo corpo.
La passione -sangue,fuoco,baci-
m'accende con tremule fiammate.
Ahi, tu non sai cos'è questo!
E' grave; la tempesta dei mie sensi
che piega la selva sensibile dei miei nervi.
E' la carne che grida con le sue lingue ardenti!
E' l'incendio!
E tu sei qui, donna, come un legno intatto
ora che tutta la mia vita fatta cenere vola
verso il tuo corpo pieno, come la notte, d'astri.
Lasciami libere le mani
e il cuore, lasciami libero!
Io solo ti desidero, ti desidero solamente!
Non è amore, è desiderio che inaridisce e s'estingue,
è precipitare di furie,
avvicinarsi dell'impossibile,
ma ci sei tu,
tu per darmi tutto,
e per darmi ciò che possiedi sei venuta sulla terra,
com'io son venuto per contenerti,
desiderarti, 
riceverti.
(Pablo Neruda)


----------



## elena_ (22 Febbraio 2012)

Non ti amo come fossi rosa di sale, topazio
    o freccia di garofani che propagano il fuoco,
    t'amo come si amano certe cose oscure,
    segretamente, tra l'ombra e l'anima.

    Ti amo come pianta che non fiorisce e reca
    dentro di sé, nascosta, la luce di quei fiori,
    e grazie al tuo amore vive oscuro nel mio corpo
    il denso aroma che sale dalla terra.

    Ti amo senza sapere come, né quando, né da dove,
    ti amo direttamente senza problemi né orgoglio,
    ti amo così perché non so amare altrimenti

    che in questo modo in cui non sono e non sei,
    tanto vicino che la tua mano sul mio petto è mia,
    tanto vicino che si chiudono i tuoi occhi col mio sonno.


[video=youtube;8rha0dQJaHo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rha0dQJaHo[/video]


----------



## Flavia (22 Febbraio 2012)

Che bello questo post!:up:


----------



## Minerva (23 Febbraio 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> Non sapevo se postare in questa sezione o in quella libera... comunque l'accenno a Prevert in un'altra sezione mi ha fatto ricordare una cosa che pensai tempo fa, paragonando le poesie di Pablo Neruda e quelle di *Nazim Hikmet*, due autori che adoro.
> Neruda, sopratutto nei sonetti, dipinge un amore molto idealistico, spirituale, travolgente ma nella sua idealizzazione.
> Hikmet invece spesso descrive un sentimento più quotidiano, terra terra, fatto di piccole cose, un amore che parte dall'apparecchiare la tavola. Meno sogni e più sudore insomma.
> Voi che ne pensate?


ma è quello del più bello dei mari è quello che non navigammo?
non ce la posso fare
tra i due preferisco montale
[h=1]Ho sceso, dandoti il braccio, almeno un milione di scale[/h]e ora che non ci sei è il vuoto ad ogni gradino.
Anche così è stato breve il nostro lungo viaggio.
Il mio dura tuttora, né più mi occorrono
le coincidenze, le prenotazioni,
le trappole, gli scorni di chi crede
che la realtà sia quella che si vede.

Ho sceso milioni di scale dandoti il braccio
non già perché con quattr’occhi forse si vede di più.
Con te le ho scese perché sapevo che di noi due
le sole vere pupille, sebbene tanto offuscate,
erano le tue.


----------



## elena_ (23 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma è quello del più bello dei mari è quello che non navigammo?
> non ce la posso fare
> tra i due preferisco montale
> [h=1]Ho sceso, dandoti il braccio, almeno un milione di scale[/h]e ora che non ci sei è il vuoto ad ogni gradino.
> ...


e io ti quoto 
anch'io avevo pensato a questa...


----------



## Konrad (24 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lasciami libere le mani...


Ovvio che non mi riferivo ad ogni singola poesia Sbri... e comunque forse mi sono espresso male perchè in realtà la poesia che hai riportato non va del tutto contro quello che intendevo. Leggendo Neruda spesso ho l'impressione di un "distacco" tra l'amore ed il mondo che circonda gli innamorati.
Forse avrei più che altro dovuto paragonare questo... Neruda come i primi mesi di un amore e Hikmet (che comunque a sua volta ha scritto poesie meno legate a ciò che circonda i due innamorati) come il loro proseguimento.
Sì, decisamente mi ero espresso male.
"Q_uanto ai pensieri metafisici, mio caro signore, mi permetta di dirle che qualsiasi testa è in grado i concepirli, quello che tante volte non riesce a fare è trovare le parole."_
*José Saramago - "Tutti i nomi"*


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2012)

*Le passanti*

Io dedico questa canzone 
ad ogni donna pensata come amore 
in un attimo di libertà 
a quella conosciuta appena 
non c'era tempo e valeva la pena 
di perderci un secolo in più. 

A quella quasi da immaginare 
tanto di fretta l'hai vista passare 
dal balcone a un segreto più in là 
e ti piace ricordarne il sorriso 
che non ti ha fatto e che tu le hai deciso 
in un vuoto di felicità. 

Alla compagna di viaggio 
i suoi occhi il più bel paesaggio 
fan sembrare più corto il cammino 
e magari sei l'unico a capirla 
e la fai scendere senza seguirla 
senza averle sfiorato la mano. 

A quelle che sono già prese 
e che vivendo delle ore deluse 
con un uomo ormai troppo cambiato 
ti hanno lasciato, inutile pazzia, 
vedere il fondo della malinconia 
di un avvenire disperato. 

Immagini care per qualche istante 
sarete presto una folla distante 
scavalcate da un ricordo più vicino 
per poco che la felicità ritorni 
è molto raro che ci si ricordi 
degli episodi del cammino. 

Ma se la vita smette di aiutarti 
è più difficile dimenticarti 
di quelle felicità intraviste 
dei baci che non si è osato dare 
delle occasioni lasciate ad aspettare 
degli occhi mai più rivisti. 

Allora nei momenti di solitudine 
quando il rimpianto diventa abitudine, 
una maniera di viversi insieme, 
si piangono le labbra assenti 
di tutte le belle passanti 
che non siamo riusciti a trattenere.

Fabrizio De Andrè


----------



## geko (24 Febbraio 2012)

C'è spazio anche per una prosa fuori tema?

"C'erano parecchie cose che mi facevano diventare sentimentale: le scarpe di una donna sotto il letto; una forcina dimenticata sul tavolo da toilette; quel loro modo di dire: "vado a far pipì..."; i nastri per capelli; camminare lungo il boulevard all'1.30 di pomeriggio, due persone, un uomo e una donna, insieme; le lunghe notti passate a bere e a fumare, a parlare; le liti; il pensiero del suicidio; mangiare insieme e star bene; le battute; le risate senza senso; sentire la magia nell'aria; star chiusi insieme in una macchina parcheggiata; parlare dei propri amori finiti alle tre di notte; sentirsi dire che si russa, sentirla russare; madri, figlie, figli, gatti, cani; a volta la morte e a volte il divorzio, ma sempre andare fino in fondo; leggere il giornale da solo in una tavola calda e avere la nausea perchè lei adesso è la moglie di un dentista con un quoziente di intelligenza di 95; gli ippodromi, i parchi, i picnic al parco; perfino le galere; i suoi amici noiosi, i tuoi amici noiosi; il tuo bere, il suo ballare; il suo flirtare, il tuo flirtare; le sue pillole, le tue scopate clandestine, le sue scopate clandestine; dormire insieme..."

_ Donne - Charles Bukowski_


----------



## contepinceton (24 Febbraio 2012)

[video=youtube;AwZFrb-mt8I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwZFrb-mt8I[/video]

Per una fase della mia vita ho fatto l'accompagnatore di Lieder...Ero sconvolto dall'opera su testi di Chamisso: Amore e vita di donna e dai dichterliebe...

Schumann si dedicò alla poesia amorosa in quel momento in cui coronava il suo sogno d'amore con Clara Wieck!

Mi sono sempre piaciute queste poesiole musicate tipiche della cultura germanica!
Forse questa è l'anima più intima del romanticismo musicale romantico tedesco!


----------



## Simy (24 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> C'è spazio anche per una prosa fuori tema?
> 
> "C'erano parecchie cose che mi facevano diventare sentimentale: le scarpe di una donna sotto il letto; una forcina dimenticata sul tavolo da toilette; quel loro modo di dire: "vado a far pipì..."; i nastri per capelli; camminare lungo il boulevard all'1.30 di pomeriggio, due persone, un uomo e una donna, insieme; le lunghe notti passate a bere e a fumare, a parlare; le liti; il pensiero del suicidio; mangiare insieme e star bene; le battute; le risate senza senso; sentire la magia nell'aria; star chiusi insieme in una macchina parcheggiata; parlare dei propri amori finiti alle tre di notte; sentirsi dire che si russa, sentirla russare; madri, figlie, figli, gatti, cani; a volta la morte e a volte il divorzio, ma sempre andare fino in fondo; leggere il giornale da solo in una tavola calda e avere la nausea perchè lei adesso è la moglie di un dentista con un quoziente di intelligenza di 95; gli ippodromi, i parchi, i picnic al parco; perfino le galere; i suoi amici noiosi, i tuoi amici noiosi; il tuo bere, il suo ballare; il suo flirtare, il tuo flirtare; le sue pillole, le tue scopate clandestine, le sue scopate clandestine; dormire insieme..."
> 
> _ *Donne - Charles Buko*wski_


è un libro che mi incuriosisce ed è da un po che vorrei comprarlo....tu lo hai letto?


----------



## geko (24 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> è un libro che mi incuriosisce ed è da un po che vorrei comprarlo....tu lo hai letto?


Ne ho letti parecchi del vecchio Buk, se non hai mai letto niente di suo sicuramente 'donne' te lo consiglio, insieme a 'panino al prosciutto'. Ti avverto peró del fatto che il suo stile e il suo linguaggio sboccato possono risultare molto fastidiosi per qualcuno. Poi mi fai sapere che ne pensi.


----------



## Konrad (24 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ne ho letti parecchi del vecchio Buk, se non hai mai letto niente di suo sicuramente 'donne' te lo consiglio, insieme a 'panino al prosciutto'. Ti avverto peró del fatto che il suo stile e il suo linguaggio sboccato possono risultare molto fastidiosi per qualcuno. Poi mi fai sapere che ne pensi.


Concordo, il libri di Bukowski sono grandiosi. E non credo che stile e linguaggio possano davvero attirare o allontanare, ciò che conta è il succo del discorso. Mi urta ad esempio Sgarbi perchè usa un certo linguaggio senza un motivo vero dietro, dice cose che non hanno bisogno di un linguaggio sboccato per essere dette e lo fa solo per darsi determinate arie... Bukowski usava un linguaggio crudo non perchè volesse essere diverso o perchè ne avesse bisogno o perchè volesse fare scandalo e quindi non mi ha mai "urtato", lui scriveva in quel modo perchè ciò che ti viene dalle viscere lo scrivi di getto, non ci metti la mente, non ci metti il cuore, ci metti il fegato.


----------



## geko (24 Febbraio 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> Concordo, il libri di Bukowski sono grandiosi. E non credo che stile e linguaggio possano davvero attirare o allontanare, ciò che conta è il succo del discorso. Mi urta ad esempio Sgarbi perchè usa un certo linguaggio senza un motivo vero dietro, dice cose che non hanno bisogno di un linguaggio sboccato per essere dette e lo fa solo per darsi determinate arie... Bukowski usava un linguaggio crudo non perchè volesse essere diverso o perchè ne avesse bisogno o perchè volesse fare scandalo e quindi non mi ha mai "urtato", lui scriveva in quel modo perchè ciò che ti viene dalle viscere lo scrivi di getto, non ci metti la mente, non ci metti il cuore, ci metti il fegato.


Esatto, quel poco di fegato che gli rimaneva aggiungerei! :mrgreen:

Stesso motivo per cui mi piace molto anche Palahniuk, ma siamo decisamente OT!


----------



## Konrad (24 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Esatto, quel poco di fegato che gli rimaneva aggiungerei! :mrgreen:
> Stesso motivo per cui mi piace molto anche Palahniuk, ma siamo decisamente OT!


Sì ma tranquillo, già stavo pensando ad un thread dedicato anche alla prosa...


----------



## geko (24 Febbraio 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> Sì ma tranquillo, già stavo pensando ad un thread dedicato anche alla prosa...


Bene allora! 

Intanto, per dare il mio contributo, a proposito di Neruda io posterei questa:



E' come una marea
E' come una marea, quando lei fissa su me
i suoi occhi neri,

quando sento il suo corpo di creta bianca e mobile
tendersi a palpitare presso il mio,
è come una marea, quando lei è al mio fianco.

Disteso davanti ai mari del Sud ho visto
arrotolarsi le acque ed espandersi
incontenibilmente
fatalmente

nelle mattine e nei tramonti.

Acqua delle risacche sulle vecchie orme,
sulle vecchie tracce, sulle vecchie cose,
acqua delle risacche che dalle stelle
s'apre come una rosa immensa,
acqua che va avanzando sulle spiagge come
una mano ardita sotto una veste,
acqua che s'inoltra in mezzo alle scogliere,
acqua che s'infrange sulle rocce,
e come gli assassini silenziosa,
acqua implacabile come i vendicatori
acqua delle notti sinistre
sotto i moli come una vena spezzata,
o come il cuore del mare
in una irradiazione tremante e mostruosa.

E' qualcosa che dentro mi trasporta e mi cresce
immensamente vicino, quando lei è al mio fianco,
è come una marea che s'infrange nei suoi occhi
e che bacia la sua bocca, i suoi seni, le mani.

Tenerezza di dolore e dolore d'impossibile,
ala dei terribili
che si muove nella notte della mia carne e della sua
come un'acuminata forza di frecce nel cielo.

Qualcosa d'immensa fuga,
che non se ne va, che graffia dentro,
qualcosa che nelle parole scava pozzi tremendi,
qualcosa che, contro tutto s'infrange, contro tutto,
come i prigionieri contro le celle!

Lei, scolpita nel cuore della notte,
dall'inquietudine dei miei occhi allucinati:
lei, incisa nei legni del bosco
dai coltelli delle mie mani,
lei, il suo piacere unito al mio,
lei, gli occhi suoi neri,
lei, il suo cuore, farfalla insanguinata
che con le due antenne d'istinto m'ha toccato!

Non sta in questo stretto altopiano della mia vita!
E' come un vento scatenato!

Se le mie parole trapassano appena come aghi
dovrebbero straziare come spade o come aratri!

E' come una marea che mi trascina e mi piega,
è come una marea, quando lei è al mio fianco!


_Pablo Neruda_


----------



## Minerva (24 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Esatto, *quel poco di fegato che gli rimaneva aggiungerei*! :mrgreen:
> 
> Stesso motivo per cui mi piace molto anche Palahniuk, ma siamo decisamente OT!


:mrgreenBarfly )

sulla  sua lapide ha voluto scrivere:
“_Don't Try_” (Non provare), riferito alla scrittura...mi pare giusto giusto per il confessionale di oggi.


----------



## Leda (24 Febbraio 2012)

Non è Neruda, e nemmeno Hikmet, però anzitutto mi emoziona terribilmente, e poi lo trovo molto adatto qui: 

[video=youtube_share;H6XtXohK2Ec]http://youtu.be/H6XtXohK2Ec[/video]


----------



## Konrad (24 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> :mrgreenBarfly )
> sulla  sua lapide ha voluto scrivere:
> “_Don't Try_” (Non provare), riferito alla scrittura...mi pare giusto giusto per il confessionale di oggi.


Ma il sottotitolo, per l'esempio che ha dato, credo fosse "Do it." (Fallo).


----------



## stellina (24 Febbraio 2012)

posso citare una poesia che mi fu dedicata e che ogni tanto rileggo?


Non t'amo come se fossi rosa di sale, topazio
o freccia di garofani che propagano il fuoco:
t'amo come si amano certe cose oscure,
segretamente, tra l'ombra e l'anima.

T'amo come la pianta che non fiorisce e reca
dentro di sé, nascosta, la luce di quei fiori;
grazie al tuo amore vive oscuro nel mio corpo
il concentrato aroma che ascese dalla terra.

T'amo senza sapere come, né quando, né da dove,
t'amo direttamente senza problemi né orgoglio:
così ti amo perché non so amare altrimenti

che così, in questo modo in cui non sono e non sei,
così vicino che la tua mano sul mio petto è mia,
così vicino che si chiudono i tuoi occhi col mio sonno.

~ Pablo Neruda ~


----------



## Simy (24 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ne ho letti parecchi del vecchio Buk, se non hai mai letto niente di suo sicuramente 'donne' te lo consiglio, insieme a 'panino al prosciutto'. Ti avverto peró del fatto che il suo stile e il suo linguaggio sboccato possono risultare molto fastidiosi per qualcuno. Poi mi fai sapere che ne pensi.


ok! segnati entrambi! appena finisco i 4 che mi hanno consegnato ieri li compro!


----------



## Leda (24 Febbraio 2012)

Il semplice, splendido quotidiano di Hikmet:

_Mi sono svegliato anche questa mattina e ti amo.

_^^


----------



## Mari'_La Bannata (24 Febbraio 2012)

*L'amore alla prova del tempo*

L'amore alla prova del tempo



C'era un'isola dove tutti i sentimenti hanno vissuto
Felicità, Tristezza, Conoscenza ed altri, compreso l'Amore.

Un giorno fu annunciato a tutti un pericolo imminente e
tutti furono invitati a lasciare subito l'isola, così iniziarono
a preparare le barche...

Quando l'isola iniziò ad affondare,   l'Amore, che era da
solo, decise di chiedere aiuto alle barche che passavano.
Passò la Ricchezza, e l'Amore gli chiese: "Ricchezza, mi
puoi prendere con te?"... ed ella rispose: "No non  posso,
ho oro e gioielli con me... per te posto non c'è"...

Di li a poco passò la Vanità... ed anche ad ella l'Amore
chiese aiuto... Ma la Vanità rispose: "Non posso aiutarti
Amore, sei tutto bagnato e potresti rovinare la mia barca"...

La barca successiva era quella della Tristezza... e l'Amore
chiese aiuto anche ad essa...

Ma ella rispose: "Sono cosi' triste che preferisco andare da solo.."                       

E subito la Felicità passò così veloce che nemmeno si
accorse dell'Amore che chiedeva aiuto..

Ma ecco che improvvisamente una voce disse: "Vieni
Amore, ti prenderò io con me sulla mia barca".
 Era una persona anziana, e tale era la concitazione che
l'Amore dimenticò di chiederle chi fosse. Giunti su un
altra isola, l'Amore chiese dunque il suo nome...
e scoprì che era il Tempo. 

 L'Amore chiese allora
perché lo aveva aiutato... e il tempo rispose...
Solo il tempo e' capace di  comprendere
quanto grande e' l'AMORE....







*



(unknow)


----------

